# Articulation Changes in a DAW



## wlynn (Jan 3, 2018)

My DAW doesn't have _expression maps_ and my midi controller is only 49 keys. So I think that leaves with with two practical options:

1) one track per articulation,

2) CC automation on a single track. 

So, if this is true, is there any advantage to using _program changes_ (my DAW refers to them as _patch changes_) using Kontakt's _Bank_ files versus CC automation? The _Bank_ files take a lot of time to create, but are there advantages? Am I missing something simple and obvious here? Also, if _Bank_ files are worth doing, is there any advantage to doing another _Batch Re-save_ after creating the _Bank_ files?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you definitely rejected just penciling in keyswitches in the piano roll or doing a second recording pass with the MIDI keyboard transposed down so you can reach the keyswitches? Those seem like the simplest solutions to me.


----------



## Sami (Jan 4, 2018)

Which daw?


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 4, 2018)

wlynn said:


> My DAW doesn't have _expression maps_ and my midi controller is only 49 keys. So I think that leaves with with two practical options:
> 
> 1) one track per articulation,
> 
> ...


... or option 3) create a separate keyswitch-only MIDI track for each instrument.


----------



## Pier (Jan 4, 2018)

4) Use your phone or tablet as an extra controller to send the articulation notes with TouchOSC or some other midi app.

5) Transpose certain notes on the fly before those reach your virtual instrument. Either with a Max4Live device if you are using Live or some software like Max.


----------



## wlynn (Jan 4, 2018)

@Pier Bover - interesting. Thanks. I'll check TouchOSC out.
@fixxer49 - I like this idea - easy to see what I've done.
@Sami - DP (win)
@pmcrockett - Thanks for your suggestions. I have tried both of those methods, but I'm not real happy with them. Especially in DP I have a really hard done reading some things in midi edit.

Nobody uses _bank_ files? What are they for - maybe for backward compatiblity or something?


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 4, 2018)

as in Kontakt Instrument Banks? Not the most elegant solution, but you can use them to create what are ostensibly custom patches from different kontakt instruments (usually from the same library.) for instance, Spitfire Chamber strings has a performance legato patch that doesn't include other articulations, such as trems and pizzis. If I want all the playable notes on one MIDI track, I'll create a custom patch that combines the performance legatos, trems, pizzis, and whatever else, and use program change messages to switch articulations. I'll keep those program change messages on a separate MIDI track that feeds the same kontakt instance. same concept as the separate keyswitch track.


----------



## wlynn (Jan 5, 2018)

@fixxer49, understood. Thank you!


----------

